# 2014 AGA contest to include a Dutch category



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

At long last, after quite a number of requests, and some work, it's finally here. We're happy to announce that the 2014 AGA International Aquascaping Contest will be including a separate category specifically for Dutch aquascapes. Please see the AGA Facebook page for details and the rules.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Phil,

Wonderful! Although I like the 'Nature Aquarium' type designs I also enjoy seeing an excellent 'Dutch Style' layout with the diversity of plants.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I agree. After so many people commenting over the years about Nature Aquarium tanks being so dominant we finally decided to start this up to (hopefully) encourage people to try Dutch style too.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Finally "the ice has budged" as it is said in a classic Russian book, haha.

The domination of the Japanese style ran its course about 4 years ago. We can see that in the endless stream of pictures of new tanks that still flood the internet. Always the same, never too exciting unless you have never seen an aquascape in your life. Today the best tanks are the ones that use some of the Japanese style but add new twists. Trying to break out but the Japanese headlock is strong, haha. Definitely there is a need for something completely new. Or well forgotten old, as usual.

Enter Dutch style!


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

This is great to hear.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

This came about in no small part from comments here over the years. You wanted it, it's here, now enter it!


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Umz... What criteria are their for the Dutch style category. Whenever I read Dutch style on American forums, I just notice a jungle tank. Most people see Dutch style as a synonym for 'a lot of plants'. In the Dutch competition there is a maximum of plant species, and you always leave a half inch room between 2 species, etc.

Here a real Dutch style aquarium from Willem van Wezel:










Ps. Perhaps I enter the 2 meter showtank on my work I setup, when is the deadline?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Johan,

If you go to the AGA Facebook page or main website www.aquatic-gardeners.org you can see the rules. You can also see the redirect to the NBAT website for examples of *real* Dutch aquaecapes.

When coming up with the rules I spent a bit of time emailing with Raymond Duindam (2009 overall national champion), and Karen's spoken with Christel Kasselmann many times about Dutch aquascaping from both the keeper's and judge's perspectives. From that information we came up with a set of rules that we feel best represents the essence and traditions of the NBAT contest paired with existing rules for the AGA contest.

I agree 100% with you. Willem van Wezel is one of the best, if not the very best, modern Dutch aquascaper. The example you showed is perfect.

The deadline is traditionally in September so you've got 6-7 months.

Would you do me a huge favor Johan? I've seen you over at aquaplantexchange (and venivedivissie too?), would you be willing to translate the announcement and rules on the AGA website and post them over on the Dutch forums? We would love to have the real masters and practitioners of this art participate too.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for clarification Phil!



Phil Edwards said:


> Would you do me a huge favor Johan? I've seen you over at aquaplantexchange (and venivedivissie too?), would you be willing to translate the announcement and rules on the AGA website and post them over on the Dutch forums? We would love to have the real masters and practitioners of this art participate too.


I'll do that


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Thank you! 

If any of your countrymen and women have comments to make for changes to the rules, I would gladly hear them. We may not be able to make the changes this year, but important points that could help bring our rules more in line with those that NBAT judges use (keeping in mind that our judges only see pictures) will be incorporated for later years.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Phil Edwards said:


> Thank you!
> 
> If any of your countrymen and women have comments to make for changes to the rules, I would gladly hear them. We may not be able to make the changes this year, but important points that could help bring our rules more in line with those that NBAT judges use (keeping in mind that our judges only see pictures) will be incorporated for later years.


I think the rules look very good! The only thing that comes to mind is that checking the rules concerning fish count and health. For example: _Are schooling fish present in sufficient numbers to make a suitable school? (Traditional NBAT rules dictate at least 12 fish per schooling species)_

But I do like it that it is stated in the rules, because this way more people people will learn the rules. Off course it is way easier to check in a house visit (the way they judge in the Netherlands). If you state 15 fish of any species are present, you need to show it (you can feed them or whatever is neccesary), but if not plausible that they are present it will cost you points.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I like this idea, I am not a fan of the land scape tanks.

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

*Johan,*

Most of the points in parentheses () are there for the judges to consider in making their scoring decisions. I decided to put them in the final released form as well so contestants will be more aware of why one tank scored more highly than another. As Karen said when she and I were discussing the rules, "If we're going to have a Dutch category they should BE Dutch [as much as possible] and not Dutch-like". I think we were discussing whether or not to make planted walls a requirement at the time. I included that requirement upon hearing that Ms. Kasselmann believes all true Dutch tanks should have them and she's been an NBAT judge multiple times.

I agree, some of those things will be difficult to tell from photos alone but we've done everything we can to inform the contestants and cover ourselves in case of contestant complaints. Thankfully the contest format allows (encourages?) entry of multiple photographs so it is possible for an entrant to wait for the fish to come out again and take a picture of them in addition to the main full tank shot.

*TAB*,

The AGA board is excited about this as well, for that reason and others. Many aquarium clubs and organizations have species maintenance programs; the AGA has an aquascape style maintenance program in this category now too. LOL


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Just having the Dutch category in the contest will do great things for the awareness of that style of aquarium design. As in the biotope category, there are likely to be entries that do not qualify as Dutch tanks, but even those entries are an opportunity for the judges to educate hobbyists with their comments.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Exactly Michael. I think my tanks will end up being such teaching tools for a while. I've got a loooot of work to do to get proficient in this style.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I have to say I love the biotope section the most.

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

It's my favorite too and always will be.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I love tanks that look like they are under water, artistic license is fine.

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------

